# Frame plugs?



## surfinguru (Jun 17, 2004)

Just moved to eTAP and need to plug the downtube cable ports on my Tarmac. What's everyone been using to seal these up?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

6mm 1 4" 10 Pcs Rubber Snap in Blanking Plug Body Hole Bungs Stopper Automotive | eBay

These things. Or of course if you can find them somewhere more local.


----------



## vertr (Aug 22, 2006)

surfinguru said:


> Just moved to eTAP and need to plug the downtube cable ports on my Tarmac. What's everyone been using to seal these up?


Specialized has black plugs for empty ports. Stop by your dealer!


----------

